#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Προϊστάμενος Συντήρησης Εργοστασίου στο Μαρκόπουλο

## HRStrategy

*Προϊστάμενος Συντήρησης Εργοστασίου στο Μαρκόπουλο*
Ο πελάτης, εργοστάσιο παραγωγής τροφίμων, επιθυμεί να προσλάβει *Προϊστάμενο Συντήρησης εργοστασίου* στο Μαρκόπουλο Αττικής.

*Κύρια καθήκοντα:*
Ο έλεγχος και η διασφάλιση της ορθής λειτουργίας των βιομηχανικών μηχανών.
Η αντιμετώπιση βλαβών.
Η συμμετοχή σε δραστηριότητες προληπτικής συντήρησης.
Ο καθορισμός πλάνου συντήρησης και ετήσιου προϋπολογισμού.
Ο έλεγχος, η καταγραφή και η τήρηση αποθεμάτων ανταλλακτικών.
Η διατήρηση αρχείου που σχετίζεται με προσφορές και έντυπα συντήρησης.
Η έκδοση αναφορών με KPI’s  που αφορούν τη συντήρηση.
Ο προγραμματισμός των βαρδιών του προσωπικού.
Η τήρηση των μέτρων ασφαλείας.

*Χαρακτηριστικά των υποψηφίων*:
Απόφοιτοι Πολυτεχνικών σχολών ή ΤΕΙ της Ελλάδας ή της αλλοδαπής. 
Με προϋπηρεσία 5 ετών σε αντίστοιχη θέση παραγωγικής εταιρίας. 
Θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν άριστα εκτός από την Ελληνική και την Αγγλική γλώσσα.
Να διαβάζουν άριστα μηχανολογικό σχέδιο. 
Να έχουν πολύ καλές γνώσεις χειρισμού υπολογιστών γραφείου και ιδιαίτερα εφαρμογών υπολογιστικών φύλλων.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr
*Hrstrategy Human Resources**:* εταιρία συμβούλων απασχόλησης, για τις ανάγκες των επιχειρήσεων σε επαγγελματίες και επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων αιχμής. (*******************)

----------

